# Canon Announces the Rebel T7i



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 15, 2017)

```
<p><em>New DSLR Additions are Joined by New Compact EF-S Lens and Canon’s First-Ever Remote Utilizing Bluetooth® Technology<span class="green"><sup>3</sup></span></em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 14, 2017 –</strong> Developed and designed to meet the varying needs of entry-level and advanced amateur photographers, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced two new additions to the celebrated EOS system – the EOS Rebel T7i DSLR camera, which adds to the popular Rebel series of entry-level DSLR cameras, and the EOS 77D DLSR camera, which represents a new category of cameras for advanced amateur photographers. Canon also introduced today the new EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens and Wireless Remote Control BR-E1, as well as added functionality for the Canon Connect Station CS100. “In what marks the 30th year since the introduction of the Canon EOS System, the announcement today of these two new DSLR cameras exhibits Canon’s commitment to providing our customers with the tools they need to grow their passion for capturing the best possible pictures of the moments in time that mean the most to them, or inspire them to one day shoot professionally,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-28349 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/0439370390.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/0439370390-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/1705748360.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/1705748360-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2922402142.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/2922402142-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/3146958526.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/3146958526-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Focused on Innovation</strong></p>
<p>The EOS Rebel T7i and EOS 77D both feature an optical viewfinder with a 45-point All Cross-type AF system<sup class="green">*</sup> to help enable more precise focusing. In live view mode, both cameras utilize Canon’s Dual Pixel CMOS AF to deliver the world’s fastest AF focusing speed of 0.03 seconds.<sup class="green">1</sup> This technical achievement allows users to find their subject, focus accurately, and capture the shot more quickly than ever before. Both models also have built-in Wi-Fi®<sup class="green">2</sup>, NFC<sup class="green">3</sup> and Bluetooth®<sup class="green">4</sup> technology for easy transfer of images.</p>
<p>In addition to the focusing enhancements, common features of the EOS Rebel T7i and EOS 77D cameras include:</p>
<ul>
<li>Optical Viewfinder with a 45-point All Cross-type AF System<span class="green">*</span></li>
<li>Fast and accurate Dual Pixel CMOS AF with Phase-detection</li>
<li>24.2 Megapixel CMOS (APS-C) Sensor</li>
<li>DIGIC 7 Image Processor, ISO 100–25600</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi®<span class="green"><sup>2</sup></span>, NFC<span class="green"><sup>3</sup></span> and Bluetooth®<span class="green"><sup>4</sup></span> technology</li>
<li>Vari-angle Touch Screen, 3.0-inch LCD</li>
<li>Movie Electronic IS</li>
<li>HDR Movie & Time-Lapse Movie</li>
<li>High-speed Continuous Shooting at up to 6.0 frames per second (fps)</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel T7i Camera</strong></p>
<p>The EOS Rebel T7i is the first camera in the EOS Rebel series with a 45-point, all cross-type AF system<span class="green">*</span> within the Optical Viewfinder. It is also the first in the series with Dual Pixel CMOS AF with Phase-detection and the first with a DIGIC 7 Image Processor. Creative filters for both still images and video will allow users to customize the look and feel of their content in new and imaginative ways.</p>
<p>When designing the new EOS Rebel T7i, Canon took into consideration feedback from entry-level photographers who expressed interest in learning to go beyond the program mode of a DSLR camera. Users will now be able to see on-screen how switching modes on the mode dial or tweaking settings can alter the image they are about to capture, guiding photographers on their way to capturing more compelling images, such as ones with a shallower depth-of-field or being able to give moving-subjects a frozen or flowing look.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS Rebel T7i is scheduled to be available in April 2017 for an estimated retail price $749.99<span class="green">**</span> for the body only, $899.99<span class="green">**</span> with the new EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens and $1,299.00<span class="green">**</span> with the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens respectively. For more information please visit, usa.canon.com/eosrebelt7i.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 77D Camera</strong></p>
<p>For advanced amateur photographers looking to expand their knowledge and experience with DSLR cameras, Canon’s new EOS 77D is the ideal next step camera for them. The EOS 77D represents a new category of advanced amateur EOS cameras, a step above the Rebel series. Users of the EOS 77D DSLR camera will benefit from features like the 7650-pixel RBG+IR Metering Sensor, similar to the one found in the EOS 80D camera and Anti-Flicker shooting mode to help combat the on-and-off repetitive flickering from artificial lights found in high-school gyms or auditoriums. The EOS 77D also features a top LCD panel and quick control dial for photographers who desire quicker and easier access to changing and controlling settings on the camera.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS 77D is scheduled to be available in April 2017 for an estimated retail price $899.99<span class="green">**</span> for the body only, $1,049.00<span class="green">**</span> with the new EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens and $1,499.00<span class="green">**</span> with the EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens respectively. For more information please visit, <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/eos77d" target="_blank">usa.canon.com/eos77d</a>.</p>
<p><strong>EF-S Lens and Remote Accessory Utilizing Bluetooth® Technology</strong></p>
<p>The new Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens is nearly 20 percent smaller than the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM lens, without sacrificing image quality. Features of the lens include:</p>
<ul>
<li>Compact-size, Standard Zoom Lens with High Image Quality</li>
<li>Lead Screw-type STM</li>
<li>Image Stabilization at up to 4<span class="green"><sup>5</sup></span> Stops of Shake Correction</li>
<li>Stylish Design</li>
</ul>
<p>The Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens is scheduled to be available in early April 2017 for an estimated retail price of $249.99<span class="green">**</span>. For more information please visit, <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/efs1855stm" target="_blank">usa.canon.com/efs1855stm</a>.</p>
<p>In addition, Canon is introducing it’s first-ever remote utilizing Bluetooth® technology3, the Wireless Remote Control BR-E1. This new remote allows photographers to capture images from within a 16-foot radius of the camera. This camera accessory is useful for photographers who are looking to capture images remotely in situations where there could be issues with signal reception or line-of-sight to the camera. The Canon Wireless Remote Control BR-E1 will be compatible with both the EOS Rebel T7i and EOS 77D cameras. The Canon BR-E1 is schedule to be available in April 2017 for an estimated retail price of $50.00<span class="green">**</span>.</p>
<p><strong>CS100 Firmware Update</strong>

Both the EOS Rebel T7i and EOS 77D cameras are compatible with the Canon Connect Station CS100 device, a go-to-photo and video hub that allows family and friends a way to quickly and easily store, manage view and share unforgettable memorable moment’s wirelessly<span class="green"><sup>6</sup></span>. Canon is also announcing today a firmware update to the Canon Connect Station CS100 device and mobile application. The firmware update includes the following improvements:</p>
<ul>
<li>Compatibility for select Canon and non-Canon cameras, with a wider range of supported file formats<span class="green"><sup>7</sup></span></li>
<li>Support for video playback of computer-edited movies<span class="green"><sup>8</sup></span></li>
<li>Improved smartphone connectivity and compatibility</li>
</ul>
<p>For more information about the Canon Connect Station firmware update, please visit <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cs100mobile" target="_blank">usa.canon.com/cs100mobile</a>.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EOS Rebel T7i</strong></p>
<p> </p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T7i Body: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318277-REG/canon_eos_rebel_t7i_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-t7i-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https://www.adorama.com/ICAT7I.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2lfCq4V">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T7i w/18-55 IS STM: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318769-REG/canon_1894c002_eos_rebel_t7i_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-t7i-dslr-camera-with-18-55mm-lens.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https://www.adorama.com/ICAT7IK.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2lfCq4V">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T7i w/18-135 IS STM: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318772-REG/canon_1894c003_eos_rebel_t7i_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-t7i-dslr-camera-with-18-135mm-lens.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https://www.adorama.com/ICAT7IK2.html">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2lfCq4V">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 15, 2017)

So they really went and put the 45pt into a Rebel. Got to admit, as a 80D owner I'm a bit jelly. Canon has been really stepping up its AF game lately after literally a decade of different versions of the 9pt system. I wonder how well the new bodies track with the DIGIC 7...


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 15, 2017)

It is a lot closer to the 80D than I was expecting. If all goes according to plan with my job, I will have several more options to consider.

First of all I need to get used to my recently acquired 13-year-old 1D Mark II once it comes back from service (autofocus adjustment).

However, I will most probably end up restricting myself to models that include AFMA.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 15, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> So they really went and put the 45pt into a Rebel. Got to admit, as a 80D owner I'm a bit jelly. Canon has been really stepping up its AF game lately after literally a decade of different versions of the 9pt system. I wonder how well the new bodies track with the DIGIC 7...



It certainly bodes well for the 6D mark II... I'm salivating already. Sure hope I'm not disappointed here...


----------



## magarity (Feb 15, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> So they really went and put the 45pt into a Rebel


Yes, but does anyone have the details on the fine print about how the 45 points "depending on the lens"? Is this some anti non-Canon scheme or does it even apply to Canon's own?
Also, I wonder if it can auto focus down to f8 like the 80D supposedly can.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 15, 2017)

magarity said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > So they really went and put the 45pt into a Rebel
> ...



Canon divides its own lenses into several groups depending on what AF point configurations they support. These are documented in the manual of each body - I presume the 77D and the 800D groups are the same as the 80D groups.



> Also, I wonder if it can auto focus down to f8 like the 80D supposedly can.



Yeah, I guess this is something they might have dropped.  Edit: No, according to the official spec sheet the f/8 support is identical to the 80D. All in all it's a pretty huge increase in AF capability.


----------



## photonius (Feb 15, 2017)

Electronic Level, Electronic Level, Electronic Level ! With 10mm, I really have trouble to get the horizon completely straight, when looking through the viewfinder. 
And GPS - I use a camera primarily while travelling, and hence, I want a small, light body. If most travel compact zooms can have a GPS, why not a Rebel. Now, I always have to shoot a backup shot with an iphone in locations that you can't easily place on maps because of lack of obvious landmarks.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 16, 2017)

photonius said:


> Electronic Level, Electronic Level, Electronic Level ! With 10mm, I really have trouble to get the horizon completely straight, when looking through the viewfinder.
> And GPS - I use a camera primarily while travelling, and hence, I want a small, light body. If most travel compact zooms can have a GPS, why not a Rebel. Now, I always have to shoot a backup shot with an iphone in locations that you can't easily place on maps because of lack of obvious landmarks.



The 60D has one, either on screen with the Info button, or in the viewfinder assignable to the set button. Aand, unless things have been improved, the electronic level is not always to be trusted. I started to think this was the case, and so tried a couple shoots using the level for every single shot, always in tripod, and there were definitely some errors


----------



## photonius (Feb 16, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> photonius said:
> 
> 
> > Electronic Level, Electronic Level, Electronic Level ! With 10mm, I really have trouble to get the horizon completely straight, when looking through the viewfinder.
> ...



For weight reasons I'd like to stay with the "lower" bodies. However, it's discouraging to hear, that the electronic level does not work so well. Even point and shots like Sony HX30 have GPS and electronic level. Agreed, it's not that accurate, but at least on a point and shoot one doesn't expect it to be, and it does help to keep the camera at least relatively straight. 
But when travelling, you don't take tripod and bubble level along, you want to shoot your scenery, and when later it looks a tad off - yes you can rotate it, but it would be better to get it right.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 16, 2017)

photonius said:


> For weight reasons I'd like to stay with the "lower" bodies. However, it's discouraging to hear, that the electronic level does not work so well. Even point and shots like Sony HX30 have GPS and electronic level. Agreed, it's not that accurate, but at least on a point and shoot one doesn't expect it to be, and it does help to keep the camera at least relatively straight.
> But when travelling, you don't take tripod and bubble level along, you want to shoot your scenery, and when later it looks a tad off - yes you can rotate it, but it would be better to get it right.



FWIW the level in my 60D and 80D has always worked well. Its precision is spec'd at about +-1 degree so some small tweaking is often required in post (I often do +-0.5 degree corrections because I seem to notice tilted horizons very easily).


----------



## photonius (Feb 16, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> photonius said:
> 
> 
> > For weight reasons I'd like to stay with the "lower" bodies. However, it's discouraging to hear, that the electronic level does not work so well. Even point and shots like Sony HX30 have GPS and electronic level. Agreed, it's not that accurate, but at least on a point and shoot one doesn't expect it to be, and it does help to keep the camera at least relatively straight.
> ...



thanks for the info. Actually working in graphics programs, a line that is off by 0.5 is noticeable, maybe because of the horizontal menus, top and bottom screen edge.


----------

